# Tarp to temporarily stop skylight leak



## riversurf58 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'd like to find a way to secure a tarp over a leaky skylight without using nails (which is the only approach I can find online; I don't want to make more holes in my roof). One thought was to tie a rope around the tarp and skylight and setting a 2x4 and a few bricks on the up-roof side. I know this is not nearly as leak-proof as good as using nails to secure the tarp and 2x4s, but is it a reasonable option? Other approaches? Thank you. 
RS


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the roof is dry silicone adhesive sealant or any of the other multitude of adhesive sealant products will seal the edges down.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You could use cloth pipe sock cut to length tie off one end fill with sand tie off & place on sides and top leave bottom open this will hold the tarp in place. I have made my own using drop cloth cut a sew the up fill with sand works great.


----------



## riversurf58 (Oct 4, 2017)

@SeniorSitizen: So, do mean run a bead of sealant to afix the tarp to the shingles right above the top edge of the skylight? Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

riversurf58 said:


> @*SeniorSitizen* : So, do mean run a bead of sealant to afix the tarp to the shingles right above the top edge of the skylight? Thanks.


I have no idea where your sky light is leaking so cut a piece of tarp or plastic to cover it completely plus about a foot on all sides and adhere all the outer edges with adhesive. 

No one could determine where ours was leaking so when we re-roofed I solved the problem by pitching it in a dumpster.:biggrin2:


----------



## riversurf58 (Oct 4, 2017)

I like this idea and will pick up a sock & some sand to have it ready for the next leak, which is just a matter of time. Thanks.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

If shingles, use 1x furring strips and screws. To repair, lift up the tab a bit, osi quad caulk over the hole, then another dab top of the shingle. Anything else, prime and tape with eternabond tape.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

On the upper side of the light I would either tuck the top part of the tarp under a row of shingles (I would tack it, but if you want to try adhesive that is up to you, FYI, you would tack it so the nail is underneath a shingle tab, caution is needed with cold shingles though, they can break). 

If the light is near a peak of a roof, you could drape the top part of the tarp over the other side then just hold it down with sand bags or whatever you where considering.

My point here is, just laying a tarp over a roof with some weight on it isn't going to create a water tight seal and water would still get under the upper part of the tarp.

Better yet, why don't you try to find the leak and tar or silicone it?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Do you know if the skylight itself is leaking or the shingles/flashing at the roof line?


----------



## riversurf58 (Oct 4, 2017)

craig11152 said:


> Do you know if the skylight itself is leaking or the shingles/flashing at the roof line?



The leak was at the flashing/shingles. It's sealed up now, but I want to be prepared to move quickly if another leak does occur.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Forget the tarps, and keep a new gallon of roof cement on hand. A un-opened can probably has a 2-3 yr shelf life. 
On the next re-roofing, I would be loosing those skiylights. But that's just my opinion of them. Lots of people love them, and when installed properly last many years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The tarp has to go up and over the peak of the roof to keep water out. 
At the corners of the tarp, wrap a tennis ball in the tarp and tie a rope around it so now you can tie the tarp with the rope to something around the house fences trees what ever. Then you only have to worry about wind. running the rope to the corner and across to the other corner and then down the other side of building can help with wind.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Forget the tarps, and keep a new gallon of roof cement on hand. A un-opened can probably has a 2-3 yr shelf life.
> On the next re-roofing, I would be loosing those skiylights. But that's just my opinion of them. Lots of people love them, and when installed properly last many years.


 Most times they are not high enough, we build a frame out of 2x6 or 2x8 on edge under them. But that gives you no chance of insulation.


----------



## riversurf58 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Forget the tarps, and keep a new gallon of roof cement on hand. A un-opened can probably has a 2-3 yr shelf life.
> On the next re-roofing, I would be loosing those skiylights. But that's just my opinion of them. Lots of people love them, and when installed properly last many years.



Will applying the roof cement work while it's still raining? The labels say Yes, but, it's a label...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

riversurf58 said:


> Will applying the roof cement work while it's still raining? The labels say Yes, but, it's a label...


 Is the ink on the label water soluble.:biggrin2:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

riversurf58 said:


> Will applying the roof cement work while it's still raining? The labels say Yes, but, it's a label...


If its "wet stick" you can certainly use it in the wet. You paid a premium for that option so go for it. 
As to not using nails, if you are going to do a permanent fix eventually with new shingles then a few nail holes don't matter if your buying a bundle of shingles....just replacing a few more.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

riversurf58 said:


> Will applying the roof cement work while it's still raining? The labels say Yes, but, it's a label...



Yes it does. It has the consistency of peanut butter so it doesn't wash out.
It will dry out in direct sun, possibly even crack. But a new application should last a few years.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I was on my daughters roof with a tube of wet stick in a pouring all day rain last fall......turned out to be a single nail pop showing up as leaking in 3-4 spots along a beam. 3 months later we had 2.5 inches of rain in 3 days and she stayed dry....
Dad to the rescue :vs_rocking_banana::vs_cool:


----------

